# Hey Babe



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

"Do you come here often?"


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No, frankly, I do not.

:laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

That's funny! I have a lot of does that would love to come over.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## PearcePastures (Oct 6, 2012)

That is a great pic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my what a cute photo! lol


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Why yes I do :laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

U gals crack me up. Make them fb pages and they can be friends lol


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> U gals crack me up. Make them fb pages and they can be friends lol


LOL he couldn't handle her! She is almost 7 years of experienced doe and knows how to cycle every 22 days come rain, shine, or pregnancy!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Shelley, He'd be a happy feller trying lol


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Shellshocker66 said:


> Why yes I do :laugh:


Haha, she is beautiful! George is certainly tenacious, he'd give her his best go! He certainly smells bad enough to peel the pain of the walls, perhaps he could win her over, hah!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> Haha, she is beautiful! George is certainly tenacious, he'd give her his best go! He certainly smells bad enough to peel the pain of the walls, perhaps he could win her over, hah!


HAHA she likes em stinky. But she has one buck she is in love with and reason I think she continues to cycle even after I see her pooch changing!

But she sure does cause problems every 22 days! The boys go nuts, and prior to breeding everyone she would start heats on them.


----------

